

Socialcam: now with 2m downloads and video filters - mwseibel
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/05/socialcam-crosses-2m-downloads-adds-wait-for-it-video-filters/

======
rwolf
It looks like you can now login without facebook. Good on them--I will give
this a try.

